# Вопрос по поводу атланта



## mink (30 Окт 2006)

Вопрос по поводу атланта! Каковы критерии того, что он заблокирован 
и что с этим делать? Помочь может только мануальный терапевт или атлант вообще опасно трогать???


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Окт 2006)

*вопрос по поводу атланта*

Ответ вот тут:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum20/thread743.html


----------



## mink (5 Ноя 2006)

*вопрос по поводу атланта*

И все-таки, кто мне может ответить, что значит "блок атланта"? Смещение или что-то еще? И правда ли, что тут может помочь только мануальный терапевт и вытяжения?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Ноя 2006)

*вопрос по поводу атланта*



			
				mink написал(а):
			
		

> и всетаки, кто мне может ответить, что значит "блок атланта"? смещение или что то еще? и правда ли что тут может помочь только мануальный терапевт и вытяжения?



"Блок атланта" - отсутствие движения в атлантоокципитальном сочленении. Обычно функциональной природы, как следствие спазма мышц затылочной области, вызванного остеохондрозом или длительными статическими нагрузками.

Помочь может тот врач, который занимается заболеваниями позвоночника и имеет достаточную для этого квалификацию. Метод лечения, который необходимо применить, решает именно он (врач).


----------

